# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Клавдия Егоровна Негодяева

## Синауридзе Александр

Здравствуйте!
Сегодня спамеры просто издеваются! :Angry:  На почтовый ящик пришло более 100 писем  от вышеупомянутой особы. Письмо следующего содержания:

От кого: Клавдия Егоровна Негодяева <[email protected]>
Кому: 	
Дата: 	01 Ноя 2006 17:47:12
Тема: 	Ваш хостер отказал в размещении сайта?

*Устойчивый хостинг для проектов,
рекламирующихся интернет-рассылками любых форм и объемов!*

Обязательный тест качества услуг. Понедельная или подневная оплата в первый месяц работы.
Виртуальный, либо Dedicated хостинг.

*- Сервера* для проведения рассылок по форумам, доскам и каталогам, сервера для хостинга дорвеев.
*- Сервера* для проведения email-рассылок.
*- Все сервера* находятся под удобной и понятной каждому, русифицированной панелью управления хостингом.
*- Каждый сервер имеет уже настроенные DNS-сервера.* Добавление/удаление сайтов, почты, любого количества доменов производится через панель за несколько секунд.

*Моментальная активация.* Есть в наличии готовые сервера.
И конечно оперативная поддержка по всем вопросам.

Ждем Вас!

*ICQ:* *212-723-906.*

*Email:* [email protected]  (приветствуется Mail.ru Agent).

В письмах меняется только адрес. ICQ и адрес в самом письме похоже реальные.

Как бы насолить этой Негодяевой? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Написать в администрацию Mail.ru. Ящик точно прикроют.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Написать в администрацию Mail.ru. Ящик точно прикроют.


Вообще если честно говоря support mail.ru ленивый похоже что вообще не читает письма... или за редким исключением...! Почему говорю? Сам писал неоднократно! Ни ответа ни привета... а вы говорите ящик удалить... Стал сомневатся что support на mail.ru вообще есть ! ИМХО

----------


## pig

Было дело. Я оригинал письма приложил - быстро ответили, что ящик закрыт.

----------


## kuznetz

Гораздо существеннее насолить Негодяевой можно, если позвонить туда с заинтересованным видом и узнать поконкретнее - кто предлагает такие широкие возможности.

И потом обналичить эту информацию для общественности. Чтобы все знали, кто пиявка

----------

